# Oddball tools



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

And then the tip goes missing.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

For when my hands are sore and a stuffed metal box needs individual conductors routed, the round nosed pliers come out to bend the wire instead of using my fingers.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

splatz said:


> Most people do most things with the same tools everyone else does. (For good reason for the most part.) But almost everyone finds things here and there that work better for them, even if it isn't what is usually used. Do you have any oddball tools you like?
> 
> I hardly ever see anyone use these
> 
> ...


I used the have the flat rapi-drive which I used for plating. It eventually got lost and I didn't bother replacing it. Never seen the interchangeable til one; that's kind of cool.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

splatz said:


> Most people do most things with the same tools everyone else does. (For good reason for the most part.) But almost everyone finds things here and there that work better for them, even if it isn't what is usually used. Do you have any oddball tools you like? I hardly ever see anyone use these but mine gets a lot of play. You can't screw things down super tight, but to me it's better than a cordless tool for a lot of tasks, assembling boxes and etc. It's lighter, cheaper, batteries never die, and more controlled. http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/interchangeable-rapi-driv/2-1-interchangeable-rapi-driv-screwdriver


I have the Philips and flat versions.. Use them on trim outs all the time..


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't use this often...but it sure has saved me some headaches over the past few years. Can take out the driver tip and insert drill bit as well.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> I hardly ever see anyone use these but mine gets a lot of play. You can't screw things down super tight, but to me it's better than a cordless tool for a lot of tasks, assembling boxes and etc. It's lighter, cheaper, batteries never die, and more controlled. http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/interchangeable-rapi-driv/2-1-interchangeable-rapi-driv-screwdriver


I don't have the multi-tip...just regular apex. But I use it sometimes to get my bearings in between studs when adding a cut in. Once I have my box location, I can jab into wall where box will go, past the offset and roll to the left or right to ensure no obstructions on either side. If clear, I can go ahead and trace my box out.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/spring-hook.html










I have found a bunch of uses for this besides fishing wire.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

derit said:


> For when my hands are sore and a stuffed metal box needs individual conductors routed, the round nosed pliers come out to bend the wire instead of using my
> 
> 
> Wonder if they make needle nose out of hard rubber or something?


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

RunningSparky said:


> I don't use this often...but it sure has saved me some headaches over the past few years. Can take out the driver tip and insert drill bit as well.
> View attachment 65769


I just bought this one
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013UBXU3E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> Most people do most things with the same tools everyone else does. (For good reason for the most part.) But almost everyone finds things here and there that work better for them, even if it isn't what is usually used. Do you have any oddball tools you like?
> 
> I hardly ever see anyone use these
> 
> ...


I use that often. Love the changeable tip.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

I use a Schroeder push drill. Don't have apicture and it is my bags at work. There are pictures on Amazon though. I'd post a link but can't figure out how.

The one I own uses standard 1/4-inch bits, and I use it a lot. It weighs a lot less than a drill/driver, and the batteries don't run out. Lock the front knob and it is a ratcheting screw driver. It is probably the most used screwdriver in my bag.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

My oddest tools....



















I use the masking tape to tape a paper towel (mini drop cloth)to the baseboard underneath the area were an outlet is to be cut in, to catch the sheet rock dust.

The paint brush is used as a whisk broom to brush the dust off the wall and baseboard onto the paper towel.

I get a lot of compliments from women about how "clean" a job I do.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

yamatitan said:


> I just bought this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013UBXU3E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


Yes...those are good. However, have had a few snap on me when over torqued. They don't like impact drills. The Dewalt is impact rated.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Ty Wrapp said:


> My oddest tools....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good one, I will have to remember about using a paintbrush for cleanup. 

Another good one for you, if you tape a paper bag under your mess, it's almost zero cleanup. 

Masking tape is something I just started keeping around this past year or two, now I use it so much I could make it a thread of its own...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> I use a Schroeder push drill. Don't have apicture and it is my bags at work. There are pictures on Amazon though. I'd post a link but can't figure out how.
> 
> The one I own uses standard 1/4-inch bits, and I use it a lot. It weighs a lot less than a drill/driver, and the batteries don't run out. Lock the front knob and it is a ratcheting screw driver. It is probably the most used screwdriver in my bag.


That's super nice! When I was first starting out 20 years ago I got some of my tools from flea markets, one was a Yankee driver which is same idea but doesn't take 1/4" bits. 

http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Schroeder-538-1335-Ratchet-Screwdriver/dp/B000CSNVH4


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Malleable-Pli...=1444610162&sr=1-3&keywords=chandelier+pliers love these things. hated using channel locks and scuffing up the links in the chandelier chain


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> I use a Schroeder push drill. Don't have apicture and it is my bags at work. There are pictures on Amazon though. I'd post a link but can't figure out how.


highlight the info in the address bar
press ctrl and c together (This copies the link to the clipboard)
than paste it using ctrl and v together


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

http://m.harborfreight.com/8-piece-...r-92630.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided

Worth it's weight in gold...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The chandelier link pliers are great. I use the wiggly screwdriver for plates all the time. Never had the interchangeable tipped one.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I use this tool every day, has never fail to perform as advertised.:drink:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Lep said:


> derit said:
> 
> 
> > For when my hands are sore and a stuffed metal box needs individual conductors routed, the round nosed pliers come out to bend the wire instead of using my
> ...


----------



## terryk (Oct 6, 2015)

ta


splatz said:


> Most people do most things with the same tools everyone else does. (For good reason for the most part.) But almost everyone finds things here and there that work better for them, even if it isn't what is usually used. Do you have any oddball tools you like?
> 
> I hardly ever see anyone use these
> 
> ...


Have had guys working for me use them but I could never get used to using one. Never found they worked very well if much torque was needed like on the long ass receptacle screws into a plastic box.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't think it's an oddball tool but mine gets alot of use. I don't know why other electricians don't carry one as well


----------



## terryk (Oct 6, 2015)

Not used often but sure handy when the need arises. Gets borrowed quiet often.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

drsparky said:


> I use this tool every day, has never fail to perform as advertised.:drink:


I always have a lighter on me, so a BIC and knowledge of leverage does the exact same thing. Multitasking is important, you know.

Have seen a few of those offset screwdrivers used for attaching cover plates, but they are a solution to the stupid problem that flat head fasteners are so prevalent in this trade.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

splatz said:


> Most people do most things with the same tools everyone else does. (For good reason for the most part.) But almost everyone finds things here and there that work better for them, even if it isn't what is usually used. Do you have any oddball tools you like?
> 
> I hardly ever see anyone use these
> 
> ...


I have that and use it a ton! I still use the flat twirly, it works awesome for checking clearance in ceiling joists for remodel cans! It's the perfect legnth.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

nbb said:


> I always have a lighter on me, so a BIC and knowledge of leverage does the exact same thing. Multitasking is important, you know.
> 
> Have seen a few of those offset screwdrivers used for attaching cover plates, but they are a solution to the stupid problem that flat head fasteners are so prevalent in this trade.


Truth. Everything should be square/robertson.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Truth. Everything should be square/robertson.


Torx is better.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

RunningSparky said:


> Yes...those are good. However, have had a few snap on me when over torqued. They don't like impact drills. The Dewalt is impact rated.


The one I just linked just came out and is impact rated and made by dewalt.


----------



## Sonorous (Aug 22, 2015)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Torx is better.


Torx is better for torque (transfer) and preventing cam out. But... a proper robertson offers meaningful screw retention (friction fit) and more than adequate torque. Plus you can get a lot further with only two sizes! (Can you eyeball whether something's a t25, t27 or t30? Not to mention, torx "plus", polydrive, etc.)

With that said, a poorly formed and shallow torx screw will work better than a poorly formed square/slot combo and a robertson bit - but that's what the slot is there for.:thumbsup:

My oddball tool of choice - pulling nails, landing wires, and yes - removing fasteners that someone else stripped to #*$!:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've worked with a guy who was an oddball tool.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Not officially an electrician's tool, but I have a pair of fence pliers from when I worked on a ranch and I always carry it in my bag (although I rarely get to use tools any more). Wire cutter, hammer, pliers, staple puller, and makes for a decent "persuasion" device to just have in your hand when confronting bullies.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I have an extension mirror and extension magnet in my truck.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Sonorous said:


> Torx is better for torque (transfer) and preventing cam out. But... a proper robertson offers meaningful screw retention (friction fit) and more than adequate torque. Plus you can get a lot further with only two sizes! (Can you eyeball whether something's a t25, t27 or t30? Not to mention, torx "plus", polydrive, etc.)
> 
> With that said, a poorly formed and shallow torx screw will work better than a poorly formed square/slot combo and a robertson bit - but that's what the slot is there for.:thumbsup:
> 
> My oddball tool of choice - pulling nails, landing wires, and yes - removing fasteners that someone else stripped to #*$!:


You're the first electrician to bring _dental tools_ to work.


----------



## Sonorous (Aug 22, 2015)

telsa said:


> You're the first electrician to bring _dental tools_ to work.


They're made by Snap On - on loan from my garage toolbox, which has way too many pliers anyways... Surgical tools are probably cheaper censored though I'm sure they're also overpriced. But if my dentist strolled in with a red rolling cart off the tool truck, the MRSP he paid would be the last thing on my mind!

Those are the only screw extraction style pliers with a pistol grip that I know of, but I'm sure snap on copied someone!


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

samc said:


> I don't think it's an oddball tool but mine gets alot of use. I don't know why other electricians don't carry one as well
> 
> View attachment 65841


 I carry a cheap harbor freight version...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

A Picabond tool from Tyco


I have two sets.





makes these







I like/hate this tool. No wire strripping and you can crimp 4 conductors in one crimp. You can also crimp your palm swell with that first lever.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I had one of these until someone stole it.


----------

